#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-11
<acidic> well, finally on 11.04
<wrst> acidic: how you like?
<twayneprice> Morning wrst:  Got a sec?
<wrst> yeah twayneprice what's up?
<twayneprice> http://demo.moodle.net/mod/page/view.php?id=1771
<twayneprice> wrst:  I'm thinking of a different approach for the groups
<wrst> interesting
<wrst> that looks like it has all the same functionality?
<twayneprice> Well, the main difference is that everyone would have control of the video so if someone came late, they could just start it when they got there.
<wrst> that would be nice
<wrst> and if you can do youtube stuff that would be a little easier on you too twayneprice
<twayneprice> Exactly.  Plus no "click on the headphones" type of problem.  I would lose the ability to show presentations but I don't think that will be a big problem.
<wrst> yeah an probably maybe an alternate way to do that over the web I'm sure
<twayneprice> Yea, I need to find a better chat though.
<Xpistos> what up peeps
<wrst> the chat did looka  little clunky on that one...
<wrst> twayneprice: looks like google plus could about do what you need
<wrst> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> what is moodle?
<Xpistos> is a CMS
<twayneprice> wrst:  I do like the ability to just start chatting without registration, though.
<wrst> yes that is nice
<twayneprice> Xpistos: yes, it is a cms designed with classrooms in mind.
<Xpistos> oh
<Xpistos> I am playing around with drupal myself right now
<Xpistos> changed my first theme
<Xpistos> at least I think I did
<twayneprice> Xpistos: I've never used Drupal.  I'm using Joomla, though.
<Xpistos> I may try that too but doubtful
<Xpistos> here is an interest question - I have a VIDEO_TS folder that was a copy of a DVD that is 7.1 GB, I need to convert it to an ISO that will fit on a standarad 4.7GB DVD but when I mkisofs -dvd-video -o, it is still 7.1. Any Ideas?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: Use a Dual-Layer DVD
<Xpistos> I don't have any. is it possible to shrink it down.
<cyberanger> your source DVD was likely also a Dual-Layer DVD
<cyberanger> that much, if by shrink you mean compress, no
<cyberanger> if you mean delete data, can't say that'll lead to a usable dvd
<Xpistos> no I meant compress
<Xpistos> okay so just make the iso and get a dual layer dvd
<Xpistos> Do i need to do antyhing special to record to a DL, I hvae never done that before/
<cyberanger> a burner that supports it (anything recent should)
<cyberanger> with how your making iso's, I'd just do that, use wodim as the burner, "sudo wodim speed=0 /path/to/isofile.iso"
<cyberanger> Xpistos: sorry, it's just too much data for any other way to fully work
<cyberanger> welcome DefaultDude193
<cyberanger> any relation to Unit193? ;-)
<DefaultDude193> cyberanger: None at all :P
<wrst> greetings Unit193
<Unit193> (Power kicked everything offline and I had to reboot for do-release-update anyway)  Thanks wrst!
<cyberanger> Unit193: no battery backups?
<wrst> Unit193: 11.04?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Only one, and that's going/went on the computer that only works once in a few bootups
<Unit193> wrst: Lubuntu 10.10 > Lubuntu 11.04 to be exact
<wrst> cool I did several 10.10 to 11.04 upgrades with no issues barring unity but that's not so much an upgrade issue :)
<Unit193> I've been scared to do it
<wrst> the base is solid just the gui that's a problem and with the fallback its not so bad even at that
<cyberanger> Unit193: ah, yeah, I'm trying to wire everything to a backup system over time
<Unit193> cyberanger: It's an old backup and one of the computers has a X freeze issue
<Unit193> wrst: Not a problem with Lubuntu ;)
<cyberanger> I like LXDE on Debian a bit more
<cyberanger> a little more basic, minimalist
<Unit193> Copyright 2006-2008 University of Washington - Copyright 2009-2010 Re-Alpine Project  Eh?
<cyberanger> Re-Alpine Project?
<Unit193> cyberanger: I'm too lazy to build on Debian right now :P  (I'm also supposed to get ready 6 minutes ago...)
<cyberanger> I'm aware of Pine & Alpine from the University of Washington
<cyberanger> didn't know about Re-Alpine
<cyberanger> Unit193: they built it themselves, same ease as Lubuntu
<Unit193> After the upgrade, when I launched alpine that was at the bottom and it said something about not using that version before
<cyberanger> and ready for what
<Unit193> Ready to go to the hospital
<cyberanger> um... have fun?
<cyberanger> enjoy your trip?
<cyberanger> Get well soon? Stay well?
<cyberanger> (I guess take your pick, hospital, not usually a place one want's to be, unless your paycheck is from there)
<Unit193> I'll take the first because I volunteer in IT
<cyberanger> ah, only a volunteer though, I'd take the last (the paycheck)
<cyberanger> if I could
<Juzzy> Nashville is the healthcare capitol of the world it seems
<Juzzy> Tons of nice paying IT jobs here
<Xpistos> Juzzy: Where?
<Xpistos> I would love one of the those nice paying IT jobs!
<Juzzy> ... dice.com it
<Juzzy> HCA and CHS hire a ton
<Juzzy> IT unemployment rate in nashville was 2% last time I spoke to a cruiter about it (1-2 months ago)
<Xpistos> I used to work at CHS, but I didn't have a "nice paying IT job."
<Juzzy> vs a volenteer gig?
<Juzzy> HCA pays really well
<Xpistos> McDonalds is nice paying verse volunteer
<Xpistos> I have been trying to get into HCA but they only want programmers
<Juzzy> lies :/
<Juzzy> they just hired a buddy of mine on the middleware team
<Juzzy> you looking for sysadmin work?
<Juzzy> I just had a recriter contact me 2 or so weeks ago
<Juzzy> was a monstly windows gig
<Xpistos> I would love a sysadmin job or a jr sysadmin job
<Xpistos> I can do windows or linux but don't have a degree in it
<Juzzy> degree?
<Xpistos> I would think 5 years exp would mean something butyou need both
<Xpistos> BA in English and Communications
<Juzzy> why do you need a degree?
<Juzzy> for IT
<Juzzy> Serisouly
<Juzzy> I've never hired once based on a degree
<Juzzy> I have asked for specific certs
<Juzzy> CCSP / CC** dpending on specific fields, but that's about it
<Juzzy> linux admins is all about skill
<Juzzy> I've hired 6 linux admins in the past 5 years and 0 had a degree
<Juzzy> well nm, one had a BA, but I didnt care heh
<Juzzy> I'm hiring a  HS drop out, went back for a GED right now, waiting for his official start date
<Xpistos> Juzzy: what do you do for a living?
<cyberanger> Juzzy: I am looking for an IT gig (sick of here and there gigs)
<cyberanger> didn't know nashville's IT unemployment rate was that low
<cyberanger> overall this area is higher than Ohio and Pennslyvana
<cyberanger> (well, my area of Ohio and Pa at least)
<cyberanger> don't know the numbers for IT though
<cyberanger> (I was considering heading back that way looking)
<Juzzy> where u at now?
<Xpistos> Juzzy: What do you do for a living?
<wrst> he rules a small island nation Xpistos ;)
<Juzzy> IT Engineering manager for a financial company
<wrst> oh yeah then there's that
<Xpistos> Could I ask you to look over my resume? I get a nagging feeling that something is wrong with it and I could use someone how knows to either confirm that or tell me I am crazy
<Xpistos> or both
<Juzzy> sure
<Xpistos> Pimp
<Xpistos> Where should I send it?
<Juzzy> send to juzzy (hat) juzzy.com
<Xpistos> lol hat
<Juzzy> pesky (web logbots)
<Juzzy> :p
<Xpistos> lol
<Juzzy> i'm pretty sure every scraper our there knows the (at) trick
<Juzzy> :)
<Xpistos> cyberanger: you will be happy to know I got everything working through my ssh tunnerl too
<Juzzy> does anybody know claris networks out of knoxville?
<Xpistos> Juzzy: coming your way. Whenever you get a chance to look over that this week and give me some pointers, Me, My wife and the 4 leeches that live in our house would all appreciate it.
<Juzzy> ya np
<Juzzy> ah workedin columbia, eh
<Juzzy> I live in lewisburg ;/
<Juzzy> I'm not sure I understand the summary
<Juzzy> pm
<cyberanger> Xpistos: remind me, what was the issue you had
<Xpistos> could get VNC through the tunnel
<cyberanger> oh, that one (I was thinking the other one, godaddy & sftp)
<cyberanger> glad it's working
<cyberanger> Juzzy: claris sounds fimmilar, but can't say I really know them
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-12
<cyberanger> acidic: Welcome to the Tennessee LoCo
<cyberanger> Unit193: another power loss?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Computer just being crappy (Works off and on. I'm just hope I can get it into a working streak)
<Unit193> Did I miss anything fun? ;)
<cyberanger> well, remind it of what happened to the last one, sit rusting in a landfill, or smelted down in india, the key is negetive reinforcement ;-)
<cyberanger> maybe it'll get the message
<cyberanger> Unit193: I think not
<Unit193> It just lost connection again... (I can catch it fast so it doesn't disconnect from IRC) Unplug USB, plug back in
<cyberanger> seems not much of an issue with a server at a data center
<cyberanger> granted, even with that my computer can still go on the fritz, just nobody on IRC notices
<Unit193> Both of them are :P  And I don't have the income for that :P
<cyberanger> yeah, volunteer IT, forgot
<Unit193> Once a week and it's still fun! (+ $4 at the crappy food place and discount too ^_^ pop is good...)
<Unit193> 32oz for 1.09 (without the discount)
<cyberanger> I enjoyed it mostly
<cyberanger> (my folks work at hospitals, nursing)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Don't know why it popped now, but I also get cool crap from the hospital (Some sadly don't run *ubuntu all that well {Optiplex GX260})
<cyberanger> nice
<cyberanger> yeah, you definately don't want hot steamy crap, that's the bad kind ;-)
<cyberanger> always nice to see effort being rewarded
<Unit193> Haha! Old but not bad :D  This Latitude D810 is really nice!
<cyberanger> I take it they are dell fans
<Unit193> And you see that as bad? They get business class in bulk (swappable parts)
<cyberanger> No, I just haven't seen many bussinesses I've dealt with running dell is all
<cyberanger> IBM (now Lenovo) and Panosonic Toughbooks & HP servers mostly
<cyberanger> desktops seem less brand loyal, and include dells, but I think I see more HP (slightly) followed by dell & after that is emachines and one alienware (dude was a graphics designer, favored macs but his employer loved domain controllers)
<cyberanger> I love linux, but if I kept to linux at work, the bills wouldn't be paid
<cyberanger> so I snatch any linux job I can first, then get whatever is left
<cyberanger> (well, I should say former work, downsizing)
<Unit193> Eh, you got kicked out? (Maybe bad wording here...)
<Unit193> (This is the one I hate to see http://paste.ubuntu.com/642358/ but I see way too much on Sigma)
<cyberanger> Unit193: not the best wording, too many techs, for too little work
<cyberanger> too much payroll for too little income
<cyberanger> I'm not sales, I'm not a revinue generator, I'm in repair, meant to fix what's broken, too many fixers for too little problems is all
<Unit193> cyberanger: Sorry to hear/bring it up, you seem like a really nice guy and I hope you find another job that you even like soon! (I was saying maybe my wording isn't the best)
<cyberanger> yeah, and I wasn't the only one, it's been a little while, no suprise, in time there will be another
<cyberanger> and you didn't bring it up I did
<cyberanger> it happens
<cyberanger> our age group has high unemployment, my age (21) is only slightly better than 16 (earliest the US Gov't counts) to 19
<cyberanger> it's not desired, but expected
<Unit193> B-cause we (the young) is stupids ;)
<cyberanger> more like we lack (proof of) good work ethic, compared to our older colluges, we can afford a few more hardships
<cyberanger> we have our whole life ahead of us
<cyberanger> after a point the skills you have are relied on more, we can have whatever skills we're trained for
<cyberanger> it's not great, but it is somewhat realistic, if you've done one thing for 5-10 years, you don't need training, you have it or not
<cyberanger> and they don't spend much training on them, for that matter
<Unit193> I'm going to have to get some college/certs if I'm going to go into IS/IT, else I'll have to get a crappy job :/
<cyberanger> I've heard they're largely ignored, let my linux+ expire for the time being
<cyberanger> it might have been an edge with something else next to it
<Unit193> I don't mean to pry, but what type of college/certs did you get/do you have? (Feel free to ignore this one)
<Unit193> I'm going to kill this... -_- (I just KNOW it's going to drop out again before the morning)
<cyberanger> I plan on finishing everything, but in progress (with work being a better value for the tight budget, doing that as much as I can)
<cyberanger> I have a Computer Information Science Degree being worked on, had a Linux Plus cert (they expire every 2 years, retest to renew, but I can't afford to retest atm)
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^
<cyberanger> sorry, had to run for a little bit
<Unit193> cyberanger: Thanks and no problem! As I would like to go into mostly the same (?) line of work as you, it's nice to know what others can get work with :)
<cyberanger> Unit193: I got work with nothing, at first
<cyberanger> and my linux+ cert probally fell in less value compared to actual experience
<cyberanger> (I've been the president of my local LUG (an easy feat, ask when the next meeting is, and your appointed/drafted club president till the next meeting, which your sole duty is to set up ;-))
<Unit193> I'm going to see if I can get a job at where I volunteer (I have been told to apply, but I haven't yet :/ )
<cyberanger> (and then my various roles here, in this LoCo)
<cyberanger> and finally, chatting the IT Dept up (rarely does HR mind, since I still formally apply through them, but I see IT at confrences and such, no intent to bypass the chain any) has shown knowledge that HR wouldn't screen for
<cyberanger> Unit193: at this hospital?
<Unit193> Yep!
<cyberanger> are you out of high school, graduate?
<Unit193> Yes I am
<cyberanger> then if I were you, if they want you to apply, I'd apply
<cyberanger> somebody has your back, usually good to follow the advice, with that kind of support
<Unit193> The person is no longer in charge of interviews, but he had a few good points and is the Domain Admin
<cyberanger> and a reference, that will look good to the current interviewer (unless there is some presonal feelings one tends to avoid)
<Xpistos> ... cricket noises ...
<orias> *crunch*
<Xpistos> \msg cyberanger are you around?
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> cyberanger: is all knowing he's always around, Xpistos ;)
<Xpistos> wrst: it's true he answered me telepathically and I know now what I must do ...
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> greetings pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey wrst
<pace_t_zulu> i am all over the place lately
<wrst> glad you stopped by ;)
<pace_t_zulu> thanks man :)
<cyberanger> Wow, the one day I'm offline is the day everyone messages me, darn
<cyberanger> wrst: except when you need him (me) it seems
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-13
<cyberanger> wrst: rare I take that much time offline (even when I read a book, I'm listening for a system beep from the client)
<wrst> cyberanger: you doing ok todya?
<cyberanger> wrst: fairly well
<cyberanger> sore from earlier, but that's normal
<cyberanger> few hours with an axe
<wrst> ouch cyberanger, you get that mad at a computer?
<cyberanger> no, firewood
<wrst> hmm a strange day to worry about being warm ;)
<Unit193> wrst: Good one...
<wrst> but Unit193 i barely got above 80 today where I am at
<wrst> so maybe cyberanger had the same forturne
<Unit193> The one about being mad at the computert
<wrst> ahh Unit193 :)
 * wrst is slow tonight!
 * Unit193 is slow in the summar.... 80F at 9pm (with 60% humidity)
<cyberanger> wrst: somewhat low, and more preparing for later
<cyberanger> Unit193: Being mad at the computert becuase spell check let you down?
 * cyberanger couldn't resist
<Unit193> cyberanger: I would love to have spell check in irssi, but I don't
 * Unit193 was on the roof and took the time to drop a stick dow to the birds/bats (Angry birds?)
<cyberanger> Unit193: vs weechat & aspell
<cyberanger> I coulda sworn you used xchat though
<Unit193> cyberanger: The last 3 times you versioned me, I was using irssi... There may be a way to use aspell with irssi
<cyberanger> Unit193: idk, I never looked, I tried weechat for other reasons first, ssl & sasl support, socks5 support
<cyberanger> (all of which are useful for using freenode with tor)
<Unit193> I have never looked into socks5 for irssi, but ssl and sasl I am using now. However, I do like the weechat userlist on the side
<cyberanger> sasl back then was new for most clients
<cyberanger> irssi has had ssl for awhile too
<cyberanger> but irssi lacked any socks proxy support (there are other options, like the mapaddress support, but that's a bit of a giveaway as to what sites I wished to visit)
<Unit193> I do like that I can use the irssi proxy mode, it's quite cool (I don't really use it much though :P )
<cyberanger> that's a good mode
<cyberanger> but GNU Screen + OpenSSH (and too much shell acess) makes it less worthy
<Unit193> Aye, that it does. I just used it to get sound with pidgin (hilight sounds are nice :) )
<cyberanger> irssi does that on it's own
<cyberanger> just disabled by default
<cyberanger> and ubuntu has really gutted it out, a real pain
<Unit193> No kidding! xfce-terminal really hates it! I can only get the bell if I VNC in, don't ask me why...
<cyberanger> I hope your not using VNC straight over the internet (esp with passwords)
 * wrst upgrades to alpha 2
<cyberanger> no encryption
 * cyberanger upgrades wrst to wheezy
<cyberanger> ;-0
<Unit193> I don't use VNC all that much (And really not from outside, and if I do, it's SSH tunneled!)
<cyberanger> Unit193: it's Ubuntu's nail 9/10ths of the complaints about the terminal bell (I do get it's annoyance to a new user, but they documented 100 ways to disable it)
<wrst> cyberanger: debian is nice, I may try it full time one of these days
<cyberanger> now those 100 ways to disable it have turned into 150 steps to re-enable it (however I skip the issue, they didn't gut it in very low level packages, alternate install disc & cli install, then grab minimal packages for openbox to work & I have it_
<Unit193> So if I use an alt install, I'll have the bell? That doesn't sound right...
<cyberanger> wrst: I like it. they seem more sane about documenting things to solve any issue, compared to ubuntu (lousy compared to arch, but it's still reasonable)
<cyberanger> Unit193: alternate disk, cli install and one step, sudo modprobe pcspkr
<cyberanger> it's a package in ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop & xubuntu-desktop
<cyberanger> that they loaded the bell crippling code into
<Unit193> I did follow a few guides to enable it, but they didn't really work
<cyberanger> I've not narrowed it fully to any single package yet
<cyberanger> Unit193: did you enable it in irssi too?
 * cyberanger seems to recall pleia2 having real nice irssi documentation, which I seem to have misplaced
<Unit193> Long time ago as it works in puttyportable
<pleia2> princessleia.com/irssi.php
<pleia2> basic, but it does the trick
<Unit193> She's stalking you...
<pleia2> (mostly people find that page because they're trying to connect with SSL)
<cyberanger> pleia2: that's the one I was thinking you showed me awhile (two years, year and a half?) ago
<cyberanger> but I guess the irssi beep was another blog
<pleia2> yeah, I don't do anything with beeps
<cyberanger> pleia2: that reminds me, have you noticed how bloggers have more (valued) documentation than the wiki does
<wrst> well cyberanger as you would do to me... www.quassel-irc.org ;)
<pleia2> cyberanger: yeah, I understand it though - official documentation is scary and hard to get into, posting on blogs is quick and easy
<cyberanger> wrst: I don't think I'd ever point you to quasse... OHHH
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> oh yeah you would point me to something that takes 3 months to configure typing cryptic commands into the command line :P
<cyberanger> pleia2: with how the documentation is now I agree, but we've had members metion arch
<cyberanger> ''s documentation, I've looked at it, seems worth trying for ubuntu
<cyberanger> I wonder what it would take to fix that up
<wrst> yeah cyberanger I agree on documentation I think is a place ubuntu really lacks coherence atleast, you can generally find what you need but is it in the offcial docs, community docs, the ubuntu forums, etc.
<cyberanger> pleia2: reason I ask that, is I was thinking that might be a worthwhile loco project, assist in fixing a common gripe, might go a long way towards approval too
<pleia2> cyberanger: I'm not all that familiar with arch's documentation, wiki-based?
<wrst> pleia2: yes
<cyberanger> pleia2: I belive so
<cyberanger> and wrst confirms quicker than I can verify
<wrst> and while their documentation is great their community... well you would be better off getting tech support from satain :)
<wrst> *satan
<pleia2> cyberanger: ubuntu-us tried to do some documentation days several years back to clean up wiki documentation, but they never quite took off like I wanted them too, I think beginners team did a similar "summer of documentation" thing too
<cyberanger> pleia2: to me, a way to describe arch is some of the ease of debian's apt-get (with a tool called pacman) but the flexability in configuration of slackware
<cyberanger> making documentation a bit problematic
<cyberanger> if it were of lesser quality
<cyberanger> and ubuntu usually is jump in and go, if a new user has issues on a live disc, they ask in a forum or irc channel before install (or foolishly install, and get a bad expirence, head back to windows)
<cyberanger> less need for handholding documentation
<wrst> and cyberanger something that helps arch is that is totally cli so you don't have the issues with say a change to unity
<cyberanger> pleia2: sorry to hear it was a bit of a setback last time, I do imagine it's a time consuming task, when your done on squid, the change over to squid3, new configuration syntax, one example I imagine
<wrst> night everyone!
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> maybe there just need to be more efforts like that
<pleia2> I think the problem in ubuntu is that the doc team has about 435424 responsibilities (official docs, wiki docs, team docs...) and the number of volunteers is relatively low
<pleia2> their scope document at UDS was pretty insane
<cyberanger> night wrst
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-docs-goals-oneiric
<pleia2> kinda makes your heads pin :)
<pleia2> head spin too!
<cyberanger> pleia2: yeah, it's hard being critical when in ways your part of the problem (such as being one more potential volunteer, but never actually volunteer to assist, in my case)
<pleia2> I work with them some (particularly helping to get new contributors pointed in the right direction) but I am already overwhelmed with too-much-to-do as it is
<cyberanger> pleia2: an example of a blogger that had an issue, did great documentation, all the legwork, trial & error, http://blogger.ziesemer.com/2008/10/ubuntu-linux-router-upgrade-project.html
<cyberanger> when I got to it, it was much more complicated than lucid, all the bit with usb-modeswitch is now just apt-get install
<cyberanger> adapted a little for Virgin Mobile's Broadband2go
<cyberanger> that compared to the wiki, I'd still be trying with the wiki alone
 * pleia2 nods
<cyberanger> and yeah, I understand overwhelmed (part of why I try to not call upon leaders until it's most necessary, they're doing more than I am, usually, and I already have days I feel too much happened too quick)
<Unit193> It may not be my place to comment, but I've even found forum posts to be much more helpful - old and new
<pleia2> yeah, the forums are great
<cyberanger> Unit193: your even free to comment in our meetings (unless the issue is strictly an in-tennessee issue, for our group, that's pretty much the votes)
<cyberanger> Unit193: there isn't much we have offlimits, and no secrets ;-)
<Unit193> cyberanger: I fine it's best to stay quiet in ANY meetings :/
<Unit193> I also find it best
<cyberanger> pleia2: yeah, the forums can be great (I've noticed a downside too, if it's a bit obscure for most, it'll go quiet, ignored, on a second page it's dead to most)
<cyberanger> no one solution is right, but idk if any solution is utilized to it's proper potential, and it's a big issue, hard to fix
<cyberanger> Unit193: including any in #ubuntu-us-oh ?
<Unit193> cyberanger: I do say something, but mostly, yes
<cyberanger> that'd be sad, that's your state loco, your opinion should count there, and be heard (your opinion counts here, and we value it ;-))
<cyberanger> pleia2: that was a great blueprint
<cyberanger> (and that reminds me, why is launchpad so ssl happy, prevents squid from caching anything, I get logins and such, but the whole domain, wow)
<Unit193> I looked it up for fun: Last meeting (short one) 59 lines, 2 by me, one to say here, one comment (I guess I don't have much to add)
<cyberanger> Unit193: lol, Guess so
<cyberanger> pleia2: thanks for all that input
<pleia2> sure, sorry it wasn't more positive :) I think I'm tired
<cyberanger> pleia2: perhaps we'll have more luck if we do that, sounds worthwhile for our next meeting
 * pleia2 nods
<cyberanger> pleia2: sometimes that's just how it is though
<cyberanger> I understand
<cyberanger> wb Unit193
<cyberanger> Unit193: better to know the setbacks anyhow, why make the same mistake twice ;-)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Thanks, I really need to get this fixed (I thought I got it in time:( )
<cyberanger> pleia2: better to know the setbacks anyhow, why make the same mistake twice ;-)
<cyberanger> (whoops)
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, well, we work with what we have at times
<cyberanger> I wish I had 2 grand for some serious upgrades
<cyberanger> easier to keep running though
<cyberanger> cheaper too
<cyberanger> wb Unit193
<Unit193> Déjà vu
<cyberanger> Unit193: lol
<cyberanger> Unit193: lol
<Unit193> It's kinda getting on my nerves
<cyberanger> I bet
<Unit193> Power outage and JITBot will go too. Maybe I need to reboot to update the kernel (Or change to the other one)
<Unit193> ...And you don't know JITBot
<cyberanger> Unit193: not offhand, no
<Unit193> Hmmm... Was I supposed to tell you?
<cyberanger> idk, were you?
<Unit193> I have no idea... JITBot is a handy little guy that snarfs url titles, tells me the weather, has a bug snarfer, a few games, Nickometer ;), looks up packages, tells me info about zip codes, who is calling home and a few others
<Unit193> I also have the ubottu factoids in him
<Xpistos> Morning
<Xpistos> How do I ls >> file.txt that shows all the directories in a give file recursive. I don't want all the files, but ls -Rd >> file.txt doesn't show me anything?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: you just want directories?
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> I need all the directors in this one directory
<Xpistos> I have moved abunch of stuff so I went to go through folder by folder and put it where it belongs
<cyberanger> what's the full path
<Xpistos> to the parent folder?
<cyberanger> yes
<Xpistos> /data/hold
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> find /data/hold/ -type d > file.txt
<cyberanger> (if file.txt exists and you want to append instead of replace use >> instead of > )
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I think that will give you what you have in mind, if it doesn't I might have misunderstood your goal
<Xpistos> now that is good
<Xpistos> I was tryig ot use ls for it
<cyberanger> that's what you wanted then?
<Xpistos> yes
<cyberanger> ls is nice, but I found that shred likes files, won't take a directory full of files
<cyberanger> and after that, learned find, which has a few good uses
<cyberanger> my favorite is deleting LSO's (Flash Cookies)
<cyberanger> find .macromedia/ -type f | xargs shred -fuvz
<cyberanger> find .adobe/ -type f | xargs shred -fuvz
<cyberanger> (Reason for that is Pandora is entirely a flash app, I don't like something meant to be just for me (it's customized radio, after all) to stick around when I clear & close firefox)
<cyberanger> but it lead me to look into find more
<cyberanger> it's often overlooked it seems
<cyberanger> Xpistos: is that what you needed yesterday when you were looking for me?
<Xpistos> no
<Xpistos> yesterday I had another issue, but I thought, what you do and I got my answer
<Xpistos> I couldn't connect SSH to my laptop
<Xpistos> so I thought
<Xpistos> Well do you have openssh installed
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> are the ports blocked
<Xpistos> no
<Xpistos> do you have a firewall on that computer
<Xpistos> DING!
<Xpistos> port 22 not open on the firewall
<Xpistos> issue solved
<cyberanger> yes, iptables, and I guess your router was the one with your isse?
<Xpistos> wrst said you wer onimpresent and he was right, I heard yo uin my voice
<Xpistos> nope ufw
<wrst> ha ha
<Xpistos> on the laptp itself
<cyberanger> (unless your like me, and enable iptables)
<Xpistos> i will
<cyberanger> ufw, another netfilter frontend
<cyberanger> right
<cyberanger> I use iptables to manage netfilter, ufw works too
<Xpistos> I will but needed something easy and quick
<Xpistos> ... with agui
<vychune> o/
<vychune> i missed you guys' tech talks lol
<cyberanger> I'm nearly always nearby, a few hours later I was, unfortunately you got me on one of the few moments a month\
<Xpistos> vychune: mine isn't as much tech talk as it is HELP ME PLEASE
<cyberanger> when I'm not
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> it was your time of the month
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> i having an ok day considering i was fired and put out
<Xpistos> WHAT?
<cyberanger> yeah, chopping wood and dragging it into storage before it rotted
<cyberanger> (it was already down)
<cyberanger> vychune: oh, that's never good
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> ill be ok
<cyberanger> vychune: fired, not quit, laid off, position cuts, not good
<Xpistos> vychune: where are you at? west, middle, east?
<vychune> true
<vychune> um...memphis lol
<cyberanger> that makes HR jumpy, even if it was a misunderstanding, something resolvable
<cyberanger> ah, memphis, well...
<vychune> ?? whats that suppoesed to mean? HUHHHHHHHHHHH cyberanger?
 * cyberanger holds that thought to himself for his own good, metions another thought instead
<Xpistos> Horseys
<vychune> no say it
<cyberanger> vychune: well, in general (not the more detailed one I'm keeping to myself) Memphis has it rough right now as is
<vychune> no other memphians here
<cyberanger> possibly worse than anywhere else in TN
<cyberanger> so it might be shrugged off some, depending on the actual reason
<vychune> Hold on now what about.......well there's.........ok youre right lol
<cyberanger> vychune: there are others in the loco, but not in channel atm
<vychune> oh that was a statement not a question
<cyberanger> (and the other two that come to mind, jfenn2199 isn't in IT, he's in the Medical indrusity, which is always short staffed, so he's reasonably safe, and netritious has his web hosting startup he's working on, so his shaky ground isn't memphis related, and in some ways perhaps somewhat safer with his job literally in his hands)
<cyberanger> (he'll take the effort to fix his job issue, whearas some bosses look for reasons to play employee roullete (sorta like russian roulette, except no bullets and no death)
<cyberanger> there is always some instability in a job market)
<vychune> right
<vychune> does he have a job opening?
<cyberanger> idk, haven't heard any (and I'd by applying if I had)
<vychune> LOL
<wrst> cyberanger: any more thoughts on documentation and what we can do?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-14
<xpistos> What up peeps.
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> xpistos: Finishing up something I was supposed to have done this morning/afternoon. How about you?
<xpistos> redoing my home network
<vychune> hey anyone knoe why some programs have white text on menus and stuff on linux
<twayneprice> Juzzy: What do you think about the new vmware licensing?
<twayneprice> wrst: woot off!!
<wrst> cool twayneprice on my way :)
<twayneprice> wrst: Must. Resist. Urge. To. Click. Buy.........
<wrst> come on twayneprice you need another flat screen tv ;)
<twayneprice> Actually, I do.  :)
<wrst> actually if we move like we are trying to we will also... but better not push that button yet or I might get left out of the move :)
<twayneprice> :)  Where ya moving to?
<wrst> just across the hill possibly we are in the exploratory stage at the moment twayneprice
<wrst> oh and twayneprice this is depressing: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1385240118.png
<twayneprice> ouch
<wrst> we have found with a little dudette that we could use more space we have our house on the market and I hear its a GREAT time to sell :)
<wrst> we do good to keep a phone working with frontier here at work so I guess just lucky to have internet but after getting used to the 10/1 at home this is more painful than usual
<twayneprice> I just connected back to home and got this:  http://www.speedtest.net/result/1385244794.png  :)
<wrst> nice
<twayneprice> I'm weak.  I just bought the tv.  :)
<wrst> twayneprice: I am certainly coveting your internet now ;)
<wrst> twayneprice: you da man
<wrst> if I knew for sure we were moving I would be tempted to do so also
<twayneprice> Just move a few miles south and those speeds could be yours.
<twayneprice> I got this from work:  http://www.speedtest.net/result/1385253740.png
<wrst> twayneprice: that's not bad either the upload is really really cool
<twayneprice> Yea, that upload speed would be nice at home.
<wrst> yes makes uploading things toa  web server nice :)
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> wrst: morning
<Xpistos> WHAT UP ALL!
<twayneprice> wrst: got a sec?
<wrst> twayneprice: sure do what's up?
<twayneprice> wrst: Can you take a quick look at www.faithbrook.com ?
<cyberanger> wrst: how many can you spare
 * cyberanger is swamped today, I'd love a few seconds
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger probably not enough for you ;)
<twayneprice> wrst: I'm in session 2 chat.  You'll have to create an account to chat.  :(
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-15
<wrst> hey chris4585
<Unit193> Howdy wrst , chris4585
<Unit193> wrst: Did you ever get a chance to try Tomato?
<wrst> no Unit193 haven't yet I will sometime going to pick up a spare router sometime soon
<Unit193> wrst: Cool, didn't mean to haggle ;)  And sweet on the spare router that can handle it!
<cyberanger> Unit193: he's using ddwrt now, it's much better
<cyberanger> but tomato is more simplistic, something you'd give a family member
<Unit193> cyberanger: I know what he's using, but I like Tomato better :)
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger actually simplistic might work better for me
<Unit193> Tomato has great b/w tracking and nice SSH access (keyfile and I can disable pass)
<wrst> dd-wrt does way more than i need
<cyberanger> Unit193: well, I've used both, but I like my own
<cyberanger> supports alot of dial up modems & celluar cards ;-)
<wrst> goodnight all, Unit193 I will give you a report on that when I get a chance
<cyberanger> night wrst
<cyberanger> Unit193: that celluar data was shown last june, I was chatting over slow nextel iden link (at boost mobile rate)
<Unit193> wrst: Have a good night!
<Unit193> I have no use for that as I am using a Linksys router as a router :P
<cyberanger> only time I was down, was no signal (this time, I've got three cards, t-moobile, sprint & nextel, I should be covered ;-)
<cyberanger> Unit193: true, but I've got more support for that in ddwrt (just not as much as my own setup on full hardware)
<Unit193> I've got RSS working just fine in ze bot! (Not that you care :P )
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> a belated howdy chris4585 :)
<vychune> o/
<vychune> hey cyberanger you here?
<vychune> well i ask the whole chan
<vychune> i have a laptop that will not turn on, the client has beeen to multiple stores and shops trying to get it to turn on nothing has worked
<vychune> i think the power supply is bad
<vychune> she was using it and it ust conked out on her
<wrst> vychune: i've known of some laptopls that the switch goes bad in, that a possibility?
<vychune> the swicth as in the power button?
<wrst> yeah that's it :)
 * wrst never uses the right/correct word
<vychune> but wouldnt it have stayed on?
<wrst> if you use the shut down from your OS you aren't using the power buttong
<wrst> just a thought vychune i'm not a hardware repair person but have seen that
<vychune> ok
<vychune> thanks for your help!
<vychune> ill look into that
<wrst> but vychune I would think that checking voltoges would be the place to start
<wrst> voltages*
<Unit193> There are power supply testers and you can also test it with a paperclip :P
<vychune> ROTFLOL
<wrst> Unit193: you sound like my type of guy :)
<vychune> smh
<Unit193> wrst: I may be! I've done that one once. The power supply worked, but didn't give enough power
<Unit193> http://www.overclock.net/faqs/96712-how-jump-start-power-supply-psu.html
<wrst> Unit193: does a laptop have a powersupply?
 * wrst should read the link before looking stupid :)
<wrst> Unit193: i mean an internal power supply
<Unit193> Wow I'm stupid... Not exactly.
<wrst> Unit193: good to know
<wrst> on that link
<Unit193> wrst: REALLY make sure you get the correct one!!
<vychune> unless you like extra crispy
<cyberanger> hey everyone
<Unit193> cyberanger: Howdy! (If I'm part of everyone ;) )
<cyberanger> if [ $Unit193 != AI ]; then; echo hey Unit193 ; fi
<cyberanger> if [ $Unit193 != AI ]; then; echo you sre a part of everyone ; else bots don't count ; fi
<Unit193> Speaking of bots, I love mine :)  He even tells me callerid!!
<Unit193> Er... Who is calling the house
<cyberanger> that's good, I want to do that with byobu applet
<Unit193> I just use tail :P
<cyberanger> what method do you use for that
<cyberanger> I've not done that on a landline in a long time, the project I used is now dead
<Unit193> I follow a log file created by yac
<Unit193> Your method would work better
<cyberanger> I've used asterisk lately
<cyberanger> Unit193: my current method now hasn't been done with a landline
<Unit193> cyberanger: Mine uses wine :P NCID should work too thought
<Unit193> -t
<cyberanger> was about to ask if it was wine
<Unit193> I have it on startup :P
<cyberanger> I have it purged, vodka or soda, no wine ;-)
<Unit193> Eh? No whiskey?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-16
<cyberanger> eh, special occasions I suppose
<cyberanger> Burbon or Scotch?
<Unit193> Jack
<cyberanger> bourbon then (however I think they avoid calling it that)
<cyberanger> made in Moore co. Tennessee, which is funny, Moore is dry
<cyberanger> Unit193: this seems plausable http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/28
<Unit193> cyberanger: Sweet, I'll bookmark it if I ever change the last computer to Linux (Family one, only really use it for VBox)
<Unit193> I may be able to use NCID to get the info from yac server
<cyberanger> I couldn't find info on NCID
<Unit193> This one? http://ncid.sourceforge.net/ncid/ncid.html
<cyberanger> yeah (it was buried deep under google
<cyberanger> not too common I suppose)
<Unit193> It's not in ANY of my repos! (Not even GetDeb!)
<cyberanger> mgetty, or ...?
<Unit193> Oh, ncid
<cyberanger> Unit193: NCID supports YAC, that works
<cyberanger> can you do that in reverse though
 * cyberanger <3 linux
<Unit193> "ncid-yac: send Caller ID to YAC listeners"
<cyberanger> Unit193: do that instead, support linux first ;-)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Speaking of Whiskey, guess what one of my BDay gifts was
<cyberanger> Unit193: um, call it a hunch, but I'm gonna go with Whiskey
<Unit193> cyberanger: Nope, my sister wouldn't give me that I'm sure. A flask
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> I think I've got my install script converted for a full offline install now
<cyberanger> unfortunately necessary cause the installer doesn't ask for wifi or ppp details, just tries dhcp on a wired nic
<cyberanger> for a router that's limited
<wrst> howdy Unit193, cyberanger, how are things going?
<Unit193> wrst: Howdy! Not too bad! Just a bit hot (as always)
<wrst> cool Unit193
 * wrst had to google how to start winders in safe mode
<Unit193> F8 :D  How are you? Working on Windows, going to kill anyone? :P
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 actually running it in vbox just wanting to install the 3d stuff in virtual box
<Unit193> wrst: Please say XP?
<wrst> win 7
<Unit193> Eh, better than Vista...
<wrst> what isn't better than vista Unit193?
<wrst> but for some reason it won't start in safe mode
<Unit193> wrst: I'm still thinking of some OS that is worse than Vista...
<cyberanger> wrst: ME
<wrst> Unit193: good luck
<wrst> oh yeah
<wrst> well think of some major non winders OS worse than vista or ME?
<cyberanger> Solaris
<wrst> so it doesn't work either cyberanger?
<cyberanger> Damn Vulnerable linux (however intenional, classroom demonstrator)
<cyberanger> Solaris for me never worked reasonably well
<cyberanger> FreeBSD, CentOS, Arch, Debian, Ubuntu, others, only Solaris has been so stubborn to get right
<cyberanger> now to remaster an install disk, this will be a learning experince
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-17
<cyberanger> that reminds me, I forgot to show you all it, and I know two of you (at least) would look at the live cd when done (I've got some updates to do to that one too, hopefully done tommorow, and I'll upload them somewhere for you all)
<Unit193> wrst: Re: Solaris. Did you try OpenIndiana?
<wrst> no haven't had much time here lately Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: That's fine, I have just glanced at it once and I had no idea what you have tried
<wrst> I like trying things
<Unit193> OpenIndiana = OpenSolaris So I'm not sure if I should bother (But I want to try BSD and Solaris)
<cyberanger> Unit193: What's stopping you? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxUZUnRwH7s
<cyberanger> whoops, wrong link, cool video though
<cyberanger> http://www.freebsd.org/
<Unit193> cyberanger: I'm fat and lazy, that's why! Free over Open?
<cyberanger> yeah
<Unit193> (I'm not actually fat if you were wondering)
<Unit193> I do kinda like the little devil...
<cyberanger> Unit193: it's the same license, if that's why you asked free vs open
<Unit193> cyberanger: I was just wondering why you pointed at Free vs Open
<cyberanger> I've used it more, and hence I'm more aware of it
<cyberanger> however, I think the ports system in FreeBSD (think apt repository for comparison) isn't in openbsd, one reason freebsd stands out
<Unit193> Does it happen to have a LiveCD type? (Or should I just look? :P)
<cyberanger> Good Question! ;-)
<cyberanger> http://ghostbsd.org/
<cyberanger> http://www.pcbsd.org/
<cyberanger> derivides of FreeBSD with Live boot
<Unit193> I would assume you would think it's best to stick with FreeBSD?
<cyberanger> My case it's what I used, but idk if it'll be best for your desktop
<cyberanger> I use it way more as a server
<Unit193> Sweet, I would guess it's good then ;)  It and Debian both have PPC builds so it may be something I can try of an old G3
<cyberanger> lol, I'd go with Debian myself
<cyberanger> (I like it more, but use both)
 * cyberanger has finished another script, open wifi autoconnect, still have to work on another one that deals with captive portals
<cyberanger> man, I have too many projects (and today I actually got alot done with most of them)
 * Unit193 still would (maybe) try BSD and Solaris in VM
<Unit193> Congrats on getting stuff done (sounds to be much needed)
<wrst> well wow, we singed an offer on a house yesterday and just got one on ours a couple hours ago
<cyberanger> wrst: wow, a huge hurdle in this market too
<Unit193> No kidding! Going for bigger?
<wrst> yep Unit193 with the little one comes a need for space, we have been blessed and we could handle doing two houses for a few months if need be but man you talk about a load lifted :)
<wrst> still pending financing on the buyer... but pretty sure that's going to work out
<Unit193> Did I know about little fella? I would guess so...
<wrst> Unit193: she's fairly new four months old today
<wrst> but she has an ever expaning kingdom
<cyberanger> Unit193: you do now for sure ;-)
<Unit193> Aye, I'll forget though...
<Unit193> Little girl or boy?
<cyberanger> wrst: closer to work for either of you?
<cyberanger> Unit193: Girl if I remember right ( wrst correct me if I'm wrong)
<wrst> oh yes Unit193 a girl
<wrst> cyberanger:  actually about the same but its a little handier for my wife to drop the baby off to my mom he is going to keep her when school starts back
<wrst> my wife is a teacher
<cyberanger> wrst: I thought I recalled that
<Unit193> Not to break this up, but did anyone see this? http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Microsoft-contributes-a-lot-of-changes-to-Linux-kernel-3-0-1280528.html
<cyberanger> and nice it benifits in some way like that
<wrst> cyberanger: now my fear is that I may not be able to get as fast of a connection at the new place
<cyberanger> I was thinking cheaper driving, shorter distance
<cyberanger> wrst: you can get as much as you can afford
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> Unit193: that's fuzzy math
<wrst> cyberanger:  short of buying a large company I have as much as is possible here 10/1
<cyberanger> between Novell being a Microsoft company and the "study" citing code that won't enter the actual kernel, (so called staging area)
<cyberanger> wrst: you don't have to buy from a large company, just look like one a little
<cyberanger> buy from Charter FiberLink, Earthlink Bussiness, AT&T Bussiness
<wrst> cyberanger: how would they get it to me?
<cyberanger> they'll do whatever your heart desires, for a price your wallet will hate
<wrst> ha ha well cyberanger I think it would require stringing a wire from about 20 miles away :)
<cyberanger> if it's fiber, from the nearest node to you, underground
<cyberanger> deploying boosters & such as needed
<cyberanger> depends where exactly you'll be
<wrst> well probably more like 10 it would have to come from cookeville we aren't so wired here
<cyberanger> wrst: how close are you to I -40?
<cyberanger> not an exit, just the interstate
<wrst> the new house probably 15 miles or so
<wrst> cyberanger: this is where we are going to: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=210+golden+circle+cookeville+tn&hl=en&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=37.052328,86.572266&z=16
 * wrst apologizes for the stupidly long link
<cyberanger> goo.gl
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> wrst: wrst you might be better off than you think
<wrst> cyberanger: if i can get my current set up I will be happy
<cyberanger> right near cookeville hwy, between Cookeville & Livingston
<wrst> 10/1 and very reliable.. right now
<cyberanger> likely some lines in the that area due to that
<wrst> yeah as long as I can keep what I have I will be ok all through the same provider
<wrst> well good night guys think I will head to bed
<Unit193> wr	Adios!
<cyberanger> night wrst
<cyberanger> 2 am, suprised you hadn't wrst
<cyberanger> you've been a bit of a night owl tonight
<cyberanger> Unit193: 3am for us, perhaps I should head off too
 * cyberanger thinks about that for a sec
<cyberanger> NAW, sleeps for fools ;-)
<Unit193> cyberanger: I know! I got off last night at 6am! (wait, was that still night?)
<cyberanger> no, morning
<cyberanger> whoops, my time is set for GMT atm
<cyberanger> that's why it doesn't feel so late
<cyberanger> live disc, duh\
<Unit193> Did you ever see this? http://youtu.be/NYGlWjIKoY4
<Unit193> And I would have done this www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L-rrkyvApU
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> cyberanger: think you need to check your clock ;)
<Unit193> cyberanger: If you were still looking at it, this was accepted  Bug 811688
<Unit193> Er... Too used to ubottu https://launchpad.net/bugs/811688
<cyberanger> Unit193: lol
<cyberanger> wrst: I did, it was set 4 hours fast
<cyberanger> live disc defaults to GMT
 * cyberanger nearly took out his whole $HOME directory, luckily all the worthwhile stuff is backed up, planning to reinstall today, did backups on friday
<cyberanger> script did what it was meant to do, just fired off a little soon, sorta like celebrating New Years Day at 9PM on New Years Eve
<cyberanger> lol, whoops
<Unit193> 0_o I'm being stalked... ^^ Was in the other LoCo channel too...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-08
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> my keyboard died right as I joined xchat lol
<wrst> hey chris4585 how you doing?
<wrst> your new one?
<chris4585> well, I've had it since 2007 or so, but just had to change the batteries
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> this is interesting: http://blog.lxde.org/?p=1013
<chris4585> sounds good, I do however like to stay away from qt like the plague
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> brb
<chris4585> had to install my dvd drive, too dangerous to do it while its on lol
<chris4585> didn't want to accidentally unplug an ssd or hdd
<chris4585> so how are you wrst ?
<wrst> doing well chris4585 downloading the new fedora
<chris4585> nice
<wrst> I need something in the easy to use line to install so setting what it is like
<wrst> seeing... silly
<wrst> phone
<wrst> any way sense I fear Ubuntu is going bat crazy looking for alternatives for people like my mom
<Omnifrog> IT IS DONE!
<Omnifrog> The cat tree is finished  http://i.imgur.com/mnZt4ps.jpg
<Omnifrog> here are my kitties playing on it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Ct_0zTdP4&feature=youtu.be
<chris4585> Omnifrog, that is pretty cool
<chris4585> wrst, I'm just kind of sticking with linux mint atm
<wrst> chris4585: and that is an option also, but they are dependent on ubuntu
<Omnifrog> thanks Chr
<Omnifrog> chris4585,
<wrst> cool Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> carpeting 3D objects is hard!
<wrst> cats seem to appreciate all your work
<Omnifrog> they wore themselves out. now they are sleeping on it
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> ha ha cool
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-09
<wrst> hello hooper
<hooper> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you?
<hooper> good, how are you doing?
<Omnifrog> http://www.google.com/doodles/roswells-66th-anniversary
<wrst> doing great hooper... oh he left
<wrst> I like that Omnifrog
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-10
<Omnifrog|laptop> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/29bd2a3fc8fded30f4812ec1a68a9f460421f50a?authuser=0&hl=en
<Unit193> Wrong window?
<Omnifrog|laptop> no, feel free to join
<Unit193> Bit in a quiet (or die) time here. :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-11
<Omnifrog> ha!   http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/07/11/0258228/def-con-advises-feds-not-to-attend-conference
<wrst> I thought that was interesting
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-12
<wrst> bye bye ChanServ
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-13
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog|laptop
<Omnifrog|laptop> hi wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<Omnifrog|laptop> still dealing with floody aftermath but otherwise great!
<Omnifrog|laptop> 7 trees down in places that they need to be removed from :\
<Omnifrog|laptop> the driveway is a mess
<Unit193> We had a bit of water in the basement, smells ever so nice...
<Omnifrog|laptop> yeah, I still had standing water in the garage untill today
<Omnifrog|laptop> now all thats lest is a few bags of kitty litter and 3 box fans set on high
<Omnifrog|laptop> left*
<wrst> Omnifrog|laptop: that stinks :/
<Omnifrog|laptop> well, frequent shopvac and squeegees kept the standing water level to a minimum but cardboard boxes are like sponges
<wrst> yes and we all store stuff in those sponges
<Omnifrog|laptop> coulda been worse though
<Omnifrog|laptop> SNACK TIME!!!!!!! [link] http://i.imgur.com/ Zj1nMBA.jpg
<wrst> howdy chris4585 and crazyq
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how you doing?
<chris4585> alright, tired, just got home from work, had to stock a fresh DG store
<chris4585> and will be doing that until tuesday
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> you?
<wrst> not working nearly that hard :)
<wrst> been a little sick this week so got to take it pretty easy today
<chris4585> ah, hope you feel better soon
<wrst> oh I do, much better just draggy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-14
<chris4585> thats good
<crazyq> hi wrst sorry for the long delay in replying was makinga few cd's for my sis on another system!
<wrst> howdy crazyq you doing OK?
<DJOmnifrog> it's 1970's AM Gold night!
<DJOmnifrog> broght to you by Time-Life
<DJOmnifrog> lol
<DJOmnifrog> http://209.9.238.5:8794/
<wrst> ha ha Omnifrog
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-07-07
<netritious> hey wrst, hey Juzzy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<netritious> how's it going Unit193?
<Unit193> I'm alive, but back home.  You?
<wrst> netritious: have a good wekeend
<wrst> oh and Unit193 ^^ ?
<Unit193> wrst: More than good, yourself?
<wrst> pretty good
<netritious> Unit193: listening to some AC/DC on shuffle
<wrst> back at work...
<netritious> wrst
<netritious> wrst: it was great
<wrst> I would like to do it again this weekend :)
<netritious> that would just be to much fun
<wrst> ha ha I would like to try and see :)
<netritious> :)
<netritious> wow SSDs have gotten cheap(er)
 * wrst wishes netritious had not brought that to his attention
<netritious> around the $0.50 per gigabyte
<wrst> getting much much better
<wrst> I'm guessing eventually that will be the way even for large storage solutions?
<netritious> SSD? IDK. I don't think mechanical HDDs are going anywhere soon
<netritious> I guess it just depends on who is in charge of the IT budget
<netritious> how much stoarge do you need versus how much money can you spend
<netritious> wrst are you looking to upgrade?
<wrst> netritious: no I'm not I have a SSD in my laptop and a spinner for storage
<wrst> but more speed is always better :)
<netritious> ah I'm upgrading my laptop from spinner to ssd
<wrst> I replaced the optical drive with the old 640GB spinner and put a 120GB SSD in place of the spinner
<wrst> so the optical drive is out for me
<netritious> only SATAII on my laptop interface and drive is SATAIII, but whatever...beats spinner any day
<netritious> that's a cool setup wrst
<wrst> on an older laptop but works well
<netritious> hm wonder if I can do that
<wrst> I'm sata II also
<wrst> they sale those adpaters as long as it is a SATA optical drive
<netritious> mine isn't new... refurb Dell E6410 but I like it
<wrst> mine is a $499 special asus from about 3 or 4 years ago :)
<wrst> I'm really thinking I might go with a macbook next time
<netritious> all my laptops were older than that. sold or gave them away and now have 3x E6410 for <$800
<wrst> nice, I'm not seeing enough advances really that warrants buying tcomputer parts very often
<netritious> I am once again, after a fifteen year hiatus, trying to move my desktop to a notebook :S
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> I have no desktop any more
<wrst> well I have my old desktop running freenas
<netritious> I'm just tired of being tied to my desk, but I think the laptop with some upgrades will do ok as a replacement.
<netritious> will also end up with spare parts for the other two laptops, and if my laptop dies, I can just move my ram and HDD.. unless it's the RAM or HDD that dies lol
<netritious> with any luck this will be here today...  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148821
<netritious> this is what sold me.... power consumption when active? 0.15W
<wrst> sweet
<wrst> very nice
<netritious> that and upgrading ram to 8GB, and will try to install qubes first. will see what happens from there.
<wrst> I'm running 8GB of ram but a much smaller ssd but its very nice
<netritious> I like VM's, and a healthy dose of snapshots...on my desktop with 256GB SSD it's fast, but to small
<netritious> speak of the angel... http://imgur.com/uW1RUzO
<wrst> sweet
<wrst> very nice
 * wrst suspects netritious is about to leave for a while
<netritious> running system diag now
<wrst> sweet
<netritious> bbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-07-08
<Unit193> Going to Transformers tonight, hope it's good enough.
<cyberanger> Unit193: it'll transform your night
 * cyberanger starts to implement quality control on his humour after that one
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-07-09
<wrst> cyberanger: I think you picked a good time to start ;)
 * cyberanger snickers
<cyberanger> wrst: better late then never
<wrst> Ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-06
<netritious> good morning!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-07
 * |Ubik| pokes cyberanger's tires
<cyberanger> Good luck with that
<cyberanger> It'll be harder than you think
<cyberanger> |Ubik|: ^
<|Ubik|> cyberanger: lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-14
<cyberanger> Found an old blog post from netritious that just came in handy
<minasota> Anyone else having problems with people coming on to their property because of Pokemon Go?
<minasota> Walked out my garage door and there was a teenager, literally in my driveway 10 feet from the garage door pointing her phone at my door
<minasota> cyberanger: which blog post?
<Unit193> ...Got a tazer? :P
<minasota> ha, walking out with a sig p250 seems to work, too :)
<Unit193> Hah, niice!
<minasota> Is there a way to see local spots in my neighborhood without downloading the app or signing into Ingress?
<Unit193> Wow, speaking of which, aHR0cDovL2Fyc3RlY2huaWNhLmNvbS90ZWNoLXBvbGljeS8yMDE2LzA3L2NoaWxkLXNleC1vZmZlbmRlci1hcnJlc3RlZC1hY2N1c2VkLW9mLXBsYXlpbmctcG9rZW1vbi1nby13aXRoLWtpZHMvCg==
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-15
<cyberanger> minasota: https://netritious.wordpress.com/2010/09/17/local-ubuntu-repository/
<Unit193> There's actual scripts for that.
<minasota> So I guess I can mark Turkey off my list of places to go...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-16
<cyberanger> minasota: it's still on mine
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-17
<minasota> https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11 Original Apollo source code
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-07-12
<minasota> sooo, net neutrality... good or bad?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-07-14
<[Ubik]> I've probably been banned from the Ubuntu group...
<minasota> Curious...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-07-09
<Ubik> yep
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-07-15
<Omnifrog> fuck systemd
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-07-08
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: hello
